
Edge Computing – The New Frontier of the Web - justinucd
https://hackernoon.com/edge-computing-a-beginners-guide-8976b6886481
======
brootstrap
Is this actually a new frontier of the web? It seems more just like 'smart
engineering' rather then some new thing. My version of 'edge computing'
involves a guitar, a sweet beanie, and a butt load of guitar pedals. In fact,
guitar pedals are a form of edge computing now that i think of it. Instead of
sending your guitar signal to the cloud for processing, and then sending back
to your amp, run your compute on the edge and bypass all the cloud network
I/O. brilliant!

~~~
cat199
Totally new frontier.

You see, before, you had things doing 'local' and 'central' computing by
interfacing with 'equipment', and this is, you see, 'edge' computing talking
to 'smart devices' and 'the cloud'.

Completely different!

------
tootie
This reminds of the "thin client" vs "thick client" debate of the early 2000s.

~~~
digi_owl
Everything old is new again?

